# Misen the End



## gic (Oct 22, 2015)

"13,117 backers pledged $1,083,404 to help bring this project to life."

So dividing this by say an average cost of $55 for each knife ordered, you get roughly 20,000 knives were ordered.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 22, 2015)

That's amazing, and crazy. But hey, good for them.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 22, 2015)

gic said:


> "13,117 backers pledged $1,083,404 to help bring this project to life."
> 
> So dividing this by say an average cost of $55 for each knife ordered, you get roughly 20,000 knives were ordered.



If you look at Ali Express or similar sites and realize how cheap stuff is sold there (at a profit) and then compare it to the prices charged here... You realize that some people make A LOT of money with products. Some of those margins are nuts.

I'd say this might be one of them. The Sonoma DP rebrand another. The list is long...

I remember that workers at a factory that made stuff for Hugo Boss just made additional stuff "on the side" and sold it in town. That's not even fake, and it was 1/10 of the cost of that stuff in Europe/US...


----------



## SousVideLoca (Oct 22, 2015)

Yikes. The lead time on that many units is gonna be atrocious -- some poor fools are gonna be waiting a full year to get their crappy knives.


----------



## chipzaroy (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow, good for them!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 22, 2015)

Wowzers! That's a butt load of cash.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2016)

I just read some of the comments over on their KS page, not looking good. Apparently some are saying to remain the brand "Missin" LOL 

The company says that all knives are made but they're having trouble with "wet boxes" (boxes that hold humidity) so they're making new packaging but the crowd is growing impatient with calls to ship regardless, saying "wrap in paper towel", etc as the packaging is just going to get tossed anyway. 

Some are calling them a "rat" and want them to come clean on what the true reason is for not delivering.

To make matters worse even, the company is taking pre-orders on their website which allows for delivery when the KS knives ship making backers feel burnt on their early support. 

13,000+ people are going to be tough to make happy.


----------



## daveb (Jul 22, 2016)

Kenji got his?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jul 22, 2016)

daveb said:


> Kenji got his?



Damn DaveB - I love your quips ... too funny ... maybe he will write a book about it now ...


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 22, 2016)

Kenji seems like a decent guy, and was basically treated like shite when he was last on here. It would appear that trend is continuing, except this time he's not here to defend himself. And his book is one of the best out there I've seen for both amateur and pro cooks. It sounds like you either haven't read it or are just trying to up your troll game.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 22, 2016)

Also - **** those Misen d-bags.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 22, 2016)

Cannot believe how big of a hit this was, I had also read the comments on KS awhile ago and it sounded like they weren't communicating although this may have changed recently.


----------



## jessf (Jul 23, 2016)

does that sloped bolster go all the way to the edge? If so, it's just as poorly a laid out design as the bulat. Is there just something about a bolster that goes all the way to the edge i just dont understand? Ive surmised it's there to support a generally thin design made from cheaper steel.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't think this one does, but the bolster is generally for "safety", to prevent you from nicking yourself on the heel of the blade.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 23, 2016)

Bolster is more for structural support than safety I always thought... 

Also Definitely just Dave being Dave


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 23, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Bolster is more for structural support than safety I always thought...
> 
> Also Definitely just Dave being Dave



Nah, it's a safety/comfort thing. Pretty out dated at this point.


----------



## jessf (Jul 23, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Nah, it's a safety/comfort thing. Pretty out dated at this point.



Im definatly a fan of no bolster and always advise my friends to stay away especially if they have limite sharpening tools. I do like th heel point to do finer cutting or removing brown spots from fruit like a paring lnife.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 24, 2016)

Did anyone buy one of these and can therefore actually see the current updates?


----------



## Kreydor (Jul 24, 2016)

From looking at comments on their facebook page. Misen appears to be pushing back the shipping date another few months past August due to "wet boxes."


----------



## TurboScooter (Oct 31, 2016)

https://www.wired.com/2016/10/review-misen-chefs-knife/



> Among all the tools and gadgets that can fill a kitchen, knives are without a doubt the most personal and indispensable. Admire one in a chefs collection and prepare for an unsolicited earful of its history, but do not expect an offer for you to try it. My own collection is modest but Im proud of it. Among them, my favorites are a Wüsthof Classic Cooks Knife and my Tadafusa santoku. The Wüsthof capably does everything from mincing a shallot to cutting up a chicken and the sharper blade angle of the santoku cuts through vegetables like a scalpel.
> 
> A $65 knife that promises the quality of its $140 competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah, and you can get a 40$ chinese made VG10 steel knife from lots of places. Those chinese factories usually dont blink at numbers westerners consider high. Shipping delay might not turn out all too bad. But over a million dollars for a kickstarter project that doesn't even make sense...... Reminds me of them "Solar freakin roadways" that got two m and was never heard from again


----------



## DanHumphrey (Oct 31, 2016)

"Honest price". :spankarse:


----------



## foody518 (Oct 31, 2016)

I feel like this wired guy needs to spend some quality time with a tojiro DP to erase any feelings of the Misen doing something remarkably different with its $65 price point


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 31, 2016)

51 rockwell knife made in china with too much belly. We internet detectives guessed a lot of this last year. Scary what marketing can sell.


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah, there is a market of course for chinese made knives with japanese steel and maybe really bad, maybe not that bad heat treatment. In the Netherlands where i live most local webshops offer some variety of these three ingredients as their housebrand.
There's the Eden classic line from K&T
There's your Kazuko's from 'Meesterslijpers'
You can get a Global or Shun lookalike from Zhen on Amazon,

Or you can indeed pay a little more for a knife of nondescript origin, there's your Zelite Infinity's and your Rockinham Forge, both based UK but as far as i know of no factories.

Fine with the existance of the market segment. It has it's satisfied customers and it's not going away anytime soon i guess. There is just _nothing innovative_ about it at this point in time. Which supposedly is what kickstarter is all about. The fact that you can come up with some been there done that product and get a million dollars there is somehow unsettling to me.


----------



## AllanP (Oct 31, 2016)

51 is a lot off from 59.


----------



## gic (Oct 31, 2016)

The Zhen knives made in Taiwan (not the mainland) out of VG-10 san mai are not bad for the money at roughly the same price point, no?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 31, 2016)

I've got a Zhen 300mm gyuto. Paid 65 bucks for it 4 years ago. Steel is pretty good (VG-10), fit and finish is a bit rough. Better than decent cutter.


----------



## daveb (Oct 31, 2016)

51 Rockwell? I've got felt stropping pads harder than that:thumbdown:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 31, 2016)

You found a new use for Kiwis: Engraving Misens.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 31, 2016)

I remember when the KS campaign was just underway man I feel kinda bad for all who got suckered into this thing


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 31, 2016)

daveb said:


> 51 Rockwell? I've got felt stropping pads harder than that:thumbdown:




:rofl2:


----------



## richard (Nov 1, 2016)

I might have about as much luck ripping apart a beer can and use the edge from that to cut my food. But that costs $1 and I can drink the beer first.
:wink:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 1, 2016)

Is there anyone posting in this thread who actually has seen or handed the Misen? Or is this just speculation or hearsay?


----------



## daveb (Nov 1, 2016)

Witty speculation. I think most of the derision is based on the marketing plan to develop an average product and promote it as the next best thing. And probably includes some "why didn't I think of that?" envy.

You ordered one if I recall? I've read of them being received, look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 1, 2016)

daveb said:


> . And probably includes some "why didn't I think of that?" envy.



This [emoji121]&#127995;&#65039;

Agreed!

Not a fan of their "this all revolutionize everything" type of marketing speak, but these days you either need an incredible (or unique) product or you better bullsh*** with the best of them to cut through the clutter and noise out there...

Seems like they chose the last option. And it worked!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 1, 2016)

daveb said:


> Witty speculation. I think most of the derision is based on the marketing plan to develop an average product and promote it as the next best thing. And probably includes some "why didn't I think of that?" envy.
> 
> You ordered one if I recall? I've read of them being received, look forward to your thoughts.



Yes, I did, because I was curious. It should be delivered today or tomorrow, USPS willing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2016)

Rick, I've been waiting to hear what you think of your Misen so please feel free to share when you can...and yeah....that's even if it's good. LOL


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 1, 2016)

Blatant speculation, based on the feeling that I can trust what Mr. Burke found and the person that reported it. I should try one ... just like I should try a current Wusthof Nakiri plus sharpener to find out if they really mean 20 inclusive on 59HRC western stainless... oh wait, the money for such experiments will get me a Takamura Chromax that I want to try too


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey how's that review coming? First impressions?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 14, 2016)

merlijny2k said:


> Hey how's that review coming? First impressions?



Currently up to my butt in alligators. I'll post a review after I've drained the swamp.


----------



## rami_m (Nov 14, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Currently up to my butt in alligators. I'll post a review after I've drained the swamp.



I hope that is just a figure of speech.


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 15, 2016)

Unique chance to add skinning an alligator to the eventual review? Tail meat is fabulous:hungry:


----------



## Adrian (Nov 15, 2016)

Odd thread. I got the impression that glc's original post was about the efficacy of fund raising and overall economics rather than about the merits of a fairly cheap knife. It is surely a statement about demand at a given modest price point.


----------



## Unstoppabo (Dec 6, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNp_49RDZEX/


----------



## rick alen (Dec 6, 2016)

Still draining the swamp Rick? My condolences.


----------

